# Another Aldi cycling event coming up - 26Sep



## Custom24 (16 Sep 2013)

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/coming-soon/cycling/
I thought Aldi's earlier commuter cycling event was it for this year, but apparently not...


----------



## david k (16 Sep 2013)

i like the look of the winter jackets but they never fit my arms! im 6-2 , think the big sizes must go first


----------



## ceejayh (16 Sep 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. I missed the best gear from Lidl's recent cycling gear event. I'll be knocking on the door of my local Aldi at opening time :-)


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Sep 2013)

I might go for one of the heart rate monitors if the price is right..Cheers!


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2013)

she looks quite nice in the triathlon suit


----------



## fossala (16 Sep 2013)

I'm hoping to pick up some more bib-tights for over the winter.


----------



## nappadang (16 Sep 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. For the price, it's difficult (probably not impossible) to fault Aldi gear.


----------



## Arjimlad (16 Sep 2013)

Still using last year's nice warm winter jacket. I think I might grab a pair of shoes to alternate when the ones I have get wet....


----------



## 400bhp (16 Sep 2013)

The winter jackets and winter tops are bloody good. My jacket is a few years old and I have a top a few years old too.

I picked up a winter top last year in the bargain bin for £4


----------



## fossyant (16 Sep 2013)

The winter jackets are good, especially the soft shell ones. YKK zips as well. Looking for long sleeve base layers this year. My others are wearing out.


----------



## PaulSecteur (19 Sep 2013)

I thought they had started selling zipp wheels for a moment!


----------



## ceejayh (19 Sep 2013)

PaulSecteur said:


> I thought they had started selling zipp wheels for a moment!



I'm surprised you even noticed what make the wheels were


----------



## Dusty Bin (19 Sep 2013)

It must just be me that thinks the winter jackets are sh1te then?

I bought one last year - I didn't need it but it was cheap and I thought it might be useful to have if my other jackets were in the wash or something. I think I wore it on one ride before deciding it was actually pretty useless as a cycling jacket - stiff, uncomfortable and a poor fit.

The Aldi base layers are excellent though, cheap to buy and as good as any other base layer costing 3-4 times as much. But the jackets, gloves, bibs, etc - despite the price, they really aren't worth the money.


----------



## ceejayh (19 Sep 2013)

Full range now online:

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/thursday-26th-september/


----------



## Col5632 (19 Sep 2013)

Winter trousers from Aldi have done me the best part of two years, don't remember them being £13.99 though


----------



## 400bhp (19 Sep 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> It must just be me that thinks the winter jackets are sh1te then?
> 
> I bought one last year - I didn't need it but it was cheap and I thought it might be useful to have if my other jackets were in the wash or something. I think I wore it on one ride before deciding it was actually pretty useless as a cycling jacket - stiff, uncomfortable and a poor fit.
> 
> The Aldi base layers are excellent though, cheap to buy and as good as any other base layer costing 3-4 times as much. But the jackets, gloves, bibs, etc - despite the price, they really aren't worth the money.



Completely disagree.


----------



## 400bhp (19 Sep 2013)

What are the merino base layers like? I have a couple of Decathlon polyester ruinning vests i use as base layers but they stink after wearing them once.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (19 Sep 2013)

Going to get the Winter top this year. I quite like the look of the gloves as well. Has anyone tried the spoke reflectors?

I've had the arm and leg warmers before which were great so I'm going to get them again, what are the overshoes like?


----------



## 400bhp (19 Sep 2013)

jazloc said:


> Going to get the Winter top this year



Jacket or shirt? Both are excellent VFM.

I;ve been wearing last year's shirt to commute this week-no base layer. Just about right for temps 6-12 deg.


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Sep 2013)

Merino is great. The Aldi ones are "a blend" and I would therefore be dubious about how good and comfortable they are. I personally prefer to get budget merino from Planet X were they are 100% merino and give you the weight of fabric used.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (19 Sep 2013)

400bhp said:


> Jacket or shirt? Both are excellent VFM.
> 
> I;ve been wearing last year's shirt to commute this week-no base layer. Just about right for temps 6-12 deg.



Probably just the jacket, I would get a shirt but I'm not big on the colour.


----------



## Dusty Bin (19 Sep 2013)

400bhp said:


> Completely disagree.



about what - the jacket being sh1t, or the base layers being good?


----------



## 400bhp (19 Sep 2013)

jacket is excellent

Never bought the base layers so cannot comment


----------



## potsy (19 Sep 2013)

Jacket was great for my winter commute last year, still in good condition and will be used again as soon as it gets below 4c 

Going to get another of the excellent winter jerseys, and maybe a pair of the winter trousers.

That's if there's anything left when I get home


----------



## Dusty Bin (19 Sep 2013)

400bhp said:


> jacket is excellent



Sorry, not to me it isn't. The neck is loose, the sleeves are loose, the velcro straps near the cuffs are pointless - and it weighs a ton. The zip is quality though - if the rest of the jacket worked half as well as the zip it would be great...


----------



## 400bhp (19 Sep 2013)

Shall we continue with the quote tennis?

The jacket is excellent. Very warm for cold days (less than 5 deg), reasonably good fit, but not a snug race style fit. Good size pockets with a zippped pocket too. The jacket gets very slightly more sweaty that my endure windproof which costs 3-4 times as much.


----------



## Cuchilo (19 Sep 2013)

400bhp said:


> Shall we continue with the quote tennis?
> 
> The jacket is excellent. Very warm for cold days (less than 5 deg), reasonably good fit, but not a snug race style fit. Good size pockets with a zippped pocket too. The jacket gets very slightly more sweaty that my endure windproof which costs 3-4 times as much.


 

So the pockets ( do you use them ?) are good but the rest isnt really very good ?
I read the above as it doesnt fit very well and is to warm and makes you sweaty .


----------



## potsy (19 Sep 2013)

Cuchilo said:


> So the pockets ( do you use them ?) are good but the rest isnt really very good ?
> I read the above as it doesnt fit very well and is to warm and makes you sweaty .


It's definitely a very cold weather jacket, I use mine with a single baselayer underneath when it's anything down to -5c.
It's 'commuter' fit rather than snug like some would prefer, try one on in store before you buy, you can always buy jaffa cakes instead while you're there


----------



## burndust (20 Sep 2013)

i've bought quite a bit of the aldi stuff both last year and earlier on this year....some of the stuff is good some not....gonna get the top and the shoes will have a look at the much debated winter jacket too


----------



## ShipHill (20 Sep 2013)

Anyone got an opinion on the tools? I could do with some basic tools and the Aldi kit at 20 quid (I think) looks ok.


----------



## burndust (20 Sep 2013)

well i bought the allen keys last time and there crap


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2013)

The basic tool kit is fine.

The merino wool says 100% so I will check them out, otherwise the compression base.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Sep 2013)

I'm going to 'risk' a winter jacket, I was about to scrape together the funds for a Castelli so fifteen quid seems worth a pop even if it turns out to be cack. 

The MTB shoes look worth a punt too.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Sep 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I'm going to 'risk' a winter jacket, I was about to scrape together the funds for a Castelli so fifteen quid seems worth a pop even if it turns out to be cack.
> 
> The MTB shoes look worth a punt too.


Those shoes, annoyingly, only go up to size 10.


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2013)

Ive not bought the winter jackets as always had there softshell jackets. Worth a punt though at those prices.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Sep 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Those shoes, annoyingly, only go up to size 10.



Oh well, balls to that then.


----------



## 400bhp (20 Sep 2013)

fossyant said:


> Ive not bought the winter jackets as always had there softshell jackets. Worth a punt though at those prices.



They are the same?


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2013)

Ah. Design had changed since last time. Cheers


----------



## MrGrumpy (20 Sep 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I'm going to 'risk' a winter jacket, I was about to scrape together the funds for a Castelli so fifteen quid seems worth a pop even if it turns out to be cack.
> 
> The MTB shoes look worth a punt too.


The soft shell jackets are not bad, I have two just now which are a bit worn out. They are decent enough for commuting ?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Sep 2013)

MrGrumpy said:


> The soft shell jackets are not bad, I have two just now which are a bit worn out. They are decent enough for commuting ?



I'm looking for something better than the Lidl condom I wear on long winter rides


----------



## Stonechat (21 Sep 2013)

i'm wondering if the base layers which re 100% Merino are Machine washable, the other Merino which is a blend say machine washable


----------



## cyberknight (21 Sep 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I'm looking for something better than the Lidl condom I wear on long winter rides


Well that made me laugh 
I will be looking at getting a couple of the long sleeve jerseys and maybe a winter jacket , as it happens i have the day off as i have a tradesman around that day to knock a wall down and put up a fence , his prices were competitive enough to make it worth paying him for the work so i can also pop down to aldi when it opens.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (21 Sep 2013)

I'm thinking about picking up the 100% merino top/bottoms, winter jersey and the gloves. Not sure if I'll go for the (thicker?) merino shirt too though...


----------



## uphillstruggler (21 Sep 2013)

jazloc said:


> Going to get the Winter top this year. I quite like the look of the gloves as well. Has anyone tried the spoke reflectors?



@jazloc - check my profile picture, I reckon they are worth the investment.


----------



## Chris Norton (21 Sep 2013)

There are two jackets and I'm torn between the two. The winter jacket and the waterproof one. How "water resistant" is the winter jacket? I would think that the waterproof on a long ride would get a bit sweaty.

I need a pair of tights and waterproof trousers for work so these should work a treat.


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 Sep 2013)

Go for winter jacket, guaranteed to sweat like a fat lad in a sweet shop in the rain jacket!


----------



## Pjays666 (22 Sep 2013)

I have the waterproof jacket and wore it all through last winter. I found it a good jacket and the air vent zips on back keep you quite cool. Mine is still going strong but going to get another one to keep for future use.


----------



## fossyant (23 Sep 2013)

The spoke reflectors are worth the money. Got these on my lads school bike, and I use a few on the mudguard stays on my commuter.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (23 Sep 2013)

jazloc said:


> Has anyone tried the spoke reflectors?


 
The reflectors are very good, although they're about £1 cheaper at Lidl if you can find them there.

Here's a couple of shots of my bike to show you the effect (I put a couple on the cables running along the top tube too):

Before:






After:





GC


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (23 Sep 2013)

Thanks for the pics and info to everyone who replied, the spoke reflectors look like a must have for the Winter!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (23 Sep 2013)

jazloc said:


> Thanks for the pics and info to everyone who replied, the spoke reflectors look like a must have for the Winter!


 
You're welcome.

Those are the reflectors after a year's commuting and the rears in particualr are filthy to the extent of appearing almost black. They still do a fine job though, as you can see.

The tyres with reflective sidewalls are great too (Chinese copies of the Schwalbe Marathon Plus), also bought from Lidl at £9.99 each including spare tubes.


GC


----------



## JoeyB (23 Sep 2013)

I bought pretty much everything in this sale last year. Spent about £170 over a couple of trips! Served me well for my first cycling year.


----------



## Stonechat (23 Sep 2013)

JoeyB said:


> I bought pretty much everything in this sale last year. Spent about £170 over a couple of trips! Served me well for my first cycling year.


Much the position I was in but have already stocked up at Sports Direct and Lidl
Need to investigate though will be there


----------



## Hitchington (23 Sep 2013)

glasgowcyclist said:


> The reflectors are very good, although they're about £1 cheaper at Lidl if you can find them there.
> 
> Here's a couple of shots of my bike to show you the effect (I put a couple on the cables running along the top tube too):
> 
> ...


Is that your house in the background? and if it is why are you shopping at Aldi? But seriously, the spoke reflectors look great and I will get some too.


----------



## JoeyB (23 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Much the position I was in but have already stocked up at Sports Direct and Lidl
> Need to investigate though will be there



Yup I don't need anything this year, I was going to look at the Merino tops as that was the only thing I didnt get last year. A little put off by the blended comments above though, I might look at Planet X equivalent instead.

I also bought loads in the following Aldi and Lidl summers events lol


----------



## icky (24 Sep 2013)

I've had gear from Aldi in past and can't fault it for the price good value


----------



## uphillstruggler (24 Sep 2013)

jazloc said:


> Thanks for the pics and info to everyone who replied, the spoke reflectors look like a must have for the Winter!


 
I would also consider the reflective arm bands too. I use those on rides after dark, I'm like a mobile Christmas tree


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2013)

Gah. Got a meeting first thing so won't be able to do a dawn raid. Only need socks and base layers though !


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Sep 2013)

ShipHill said:


> Anyone got an opinion on the tools? I could do with some basic tools and the Aldi kit at 20 quid (I think) looks ok.


I bought one last year, the cone spanners were useless soft metal which went in the bin after first attempt at using them (replaced with quality Park tools).


----------



## hopless500 (24 Sep 2013)

fossyant said:


> Gah. Got a meeting first thing so won't be able to do a dawn raid. Only need socks and base layers though !


I'm not at work, so I *will *be staging a dawn raid


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Sep 2013)

Chris Norton said:


> There are two jackets and I'm torn between the two. The winter jacket and the waterproof one. How "water resistant" is the winter jacket? I would think that the waterproof on a long ride would get a bit sweaty.
> 
> I need a pair of tights and waterproof trousers for work so these should work a treat.


 

I used the winter jacket all last winter and it was pretty water resistant. Even doing 10 miles to work in the pouring rain I was not wet.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Sep 2013)

hopless500 said:


> I'm not at work, so I *will *be staging a dawn raid



Nobody around my way is arsed about fitness (despite living in sacky trackies) so there's never much competition for theses bike stuff sales.


----------



## potsy (24 Sep 2013)

fossyant said:


> Gah. Got a meeting first thing so won't be able to do a dawn raid. Only need socks and base layers though !


I won't be able to get in before 3pm so am hoping they still have the few items I'm after, the socks tend to still be there for a few days.


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2013)

Our local one always has tonnes of stock left, same with the one near work ! Lunch trip then after work if the 1st visit isn't a success.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (24 Sep 2013)

I went into Aldi about an hour after it opened and most of the kit was already sold including the Winter jackets. Going to be waiting outside at 8am this time around.


----------



## ceejayh (24 Sep 2013)

If anyone has had Aldi gear before, i.e. tops and winter tights, what is the sizing like? If I'm a medium in 'normal' clothes, should I be going up a size?


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Sep 2013)

ceejayh said:


> If anyone has had Aldi gear before, i.e. tops and winter tights, what is the sizing like? If I'm a medium in 'normal' clothes, should I be going up a size?


Variable. I find the long sleeved jerseys have had very long arms and bodies in the past while the softshell jackets are a little on the short side on the arms.  You can try the jackets but not so easy with the tops....


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (24 Sep 2013)

Buy two return one?


----------



## ShipHill (24 Sep 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I bought one last year, the cone spanners were useless soft metal which went in the bin after first attempt at using them (replaced with quality Park tools).


If the cone spanners are made out of aluminium foil, the rest of the kit probably ain't much better I suspect. Oh well.
Thanks Brian


----------



## icky (24 Sep 2013)

I got compression tops last year and can't fault them, gonna have a look at a jacket for the winter months


----------



## da_murphster (24 Sep 2013)

So aldi windproof (I assume this would be their 'rain jacket') for £19.99

Or Turbulent Windshell Jacket from Dare2b for roughly the same price?

http://www.chelstondirect.com/mens-dare2b-turbulent-windshell-jacket.html


----------



## crazyjoe101 (24 Sep 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Variable. I find the long sleeved jerseys have had very long arms and bodies in the past while the softshell jackets are a little on the short side on the arms.  You can try the jackets but not so easy with the tops....



I just stick 'em on over my 1st layer, and if they're slightly tight then good. If it's not working then I just have to casually whip off my top...


----------



## Nick Stone (24 Sep 2013)

ShipHill said:


> If the cone spanners are made out of aluminium foil, the rest of the kit probably ain't much better I suspect. Oh well.
> Thanks Brian



I bought the kit, it's ok keep for the car if I go anywhere with bikes, saves lugging the big box of gubbins everywhere. Emergency tweak or help a mate out they are fine, constant and continued use, not sure. 

If you were thinking as only tools, to use constantly maybe not but foe the odd job and sorting occasional problems out they are five.

I know they don't get great press but halfords do cheap tools on line, I've bought a few bits and good value and quick delivery to a local store.


----------



## puffinbilly (25 Sep 2013)

ceejayh said:


> If anyone has had Aldi gear before, i.e. tops and winter tights, what is the sizing like? If I'm a medium in 'normal' clothes, should I be going up a size?


I found the size was small - I went for a large in everything (I'm normally a medium) but winter jacket, merino top, waterproof were all bought as large.

I think the Aldi winter sale is far more popular in my neck of the woods than any of the other sales - last year by 10am most jackets, waterproofs had gone. Have to mention their merino top - the merino blend one last year was excellent, wore it that often just wish I'd bought two.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 Sep 2013)

I had a little think and I've decided to go for the following gear:

Winter cycling jacket - £16
Winter cycling gloves - £5
Bicycle spoke reflectors - £5
Front and Rear LED Bicycle light set - £7
Arm warmers - £7
Leg warmers - £7 
Overshoes - £7

Not a bad haul for a little over £50. I had good experiences with the leg warmers, arm warmers, lights and gloves that I bought last year so here's hoping that the overshoes, spoke reflectors and the jacket are of the same good quality.


----------



## NEO (25 Sep 2013)

Hi guys I'm a store manager for aldi we normally have two cycle events each year one summer and one winter but this year we did the commuter event for the first time and it was a great success so it will be done each year now. Be quick though the winter cycling stuff sells out really quick and different stores get different amounts of stock allocated depending how busy a store it is. Happy shopping guys


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 Sep 2013)

I just know, no matter how hard I try, I'm going to get confused and get Aldi and Lidl mixed up again


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Sep 2013)

NB if you are thinking of spending over £40 in Aldi tomorrow, according to Twitter, buy the Daily Mirror first and get a voucher for £5 off.. I think they did this last year as well..
Bargain! Get @DailyMirror this Thursday for £5 Off at @AldiUK (£40+ spend) deals.money.co.uk/deal/131041-5-… via @moneycouk


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Sep 2013)

ceejayh said:


> If anyone has had Aldi gear before, i.e. tops and winter tights, what is the sizing like? If I'm a medium in 'normal' clothes, should I be going up a size?


 
I'm a 42" chest, 5`11" tall and 34 inch waist. On the jackets and tops, I find medium is a snug fit, large is baggy. Not sure about tights. Hope this helps.


----------



## NEO (25 Sep 2013)

We do the £5 off voucher most months. The last Thursday of each month.


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2013)

Must remember to get the mirror. I have a feeling I will have to cut my meeting short tomorrow to get back for a quick dash to Aldi at lunch


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Sep 2013)

NEO said:


> We do the £5 off voucher most months. The last Thursday of each month.


 
Sorry if I am responsible for all your CycleChat customers biffing the profits, by using the vouchers! I'll get barred !


----------



## NEO (25 Sep 2013)

Haha no worries it generates so much more business the vouchers it's all good 


Arjimlad said:


> Sorry if I am responsible for all your CycleChat customers biffing the profits, by using the vouchers! I'll get barred !


a no


----------



## da_murphster (25 Sep 2013)

Can anyone tell me what is *not* worth buying?

What do arm/leg warmers do that the winter jacket / base layers don't?

Is the tool kit adequate and well priced?

Whats the difference between the winter jacket / winter shirt and rain jacket?

Would anything do the job of a windproof well or will they all not be breathable enough? The rain jacket?

Just worked out it would be £140 if I bought a selection of everything!


----------



## ceejayh (25 Sep 2013)

Arjimlad said:


> I'm a 42" chest, 5`11" tall and 34 inch waist. On the jackets and tops, I find medium is a snug fit, large is baggy. Not sure about tights. Hope this helps.



It does thanks. You're an inch bigger than me in all directions there (ooo matron!!!) so I reckon a 'Medium' in the tops should be fine for me.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 Sep 2013)

da_murphster said:


> Can anyone tell me what is *not* worth buying?
> 
> What do arm/leg warmers do that the winter jacket / base layers don't?
> 
> ...



By using arm/leg warmers, you have the option of putting them on or taking them off when you're on a ride. With the base layer, you're stuck so if you get too hot then there isn't anything you can do.

I haven't used the tool kit so I can't comment.

I haven't used the winter jackets yet so I can't comment.

I bought the rain jacket last year, it was a boil in the bag jacket so it'll keep you dry from the rain but you'll be drenched from your own sweat.


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Sep 2013)

ceejayh said:


> It does thanks. You're an inch bigger than me in all directions there (ooo matron!!!) so I reckon a 'Medium' in the tops should be fine for me.


 


ceejayh said:


> It does thanks. You're an inch bigger than me in all directions there (ooo matron!!!) so I reckon a 'Medium' in the tops should be fine for me.


 
I bought a medium zip-off sleeve jacket from Aldi earlier in the year and that's fine.

I got both medium and large winter jackets last year, and the large was the better fit bearing in mind I'd have a thicker top underneath. Medium should be fine for you.


----------



## JoeyB (25 Sep 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I bought one last year, the cone spanners were useless soft metal which went in the bin after first attempt at using them (replaced with quality Park tools).



Yeah the spanners are naff...I bent mine at first time of asking too, which just happened to be at the weekend when I was fettling with my MTB. The other tools were spot on mind.


----------



## fatblokish (25 Sep 2013)

Current Aldi Deals
Aldi £5 off £40 (in 50p paper)Get in-store voucher in newspaper on Thursday[/paste:font]
26 Sep only
Buy the _Daily Mirror_ or the _Daily Record_ in Scotland (both 50p), on *Thu 26 Sep* and get a voucher for £5 off £40 to use in-store at Aldi until Thu 3 Oct.


----------



## annedonnelly (25 Sep 2013)

da_murphster said:


> Can anyone tell me what is *not* worth buying?
> 
> What do arm/leg warmers do that the winter jacket / base layers don't?
> 
> ...



I bought the front & rear light set last year. I like the rear one - nice flashing pattern and bright for the price. The fastening straps on the front light were impossible to use. I'd be amazed if anyone got them fastened securely. I taped the light on with electrician's tape.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Sep 2013)

fossyant said:


> *Must remember to get the mirror*. I have a feeling I will have to cut my meeting short tomorrow to get back for a quick dash to Aldi at lunch



WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## potsy (25 Sep 2013)

400bhp said:


> WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT




I got one last year, ripped the voucher out and chucked the paper in the nearest bin.


----------



## junglegusset (25 Sep 2013)

Has anyone actually used the shoes? Will they drop to bits in no time?


----------



## 400bhp (25 Sep 2013)

potsy said:


> I got one last year, ripped the voucher out and chucked the paper in the nearest bin.



I actually thought a_ cycling mirror_ that Aldi were selling.


----------



## potsy (25 Sep 2013)

400bhp said:


> I actually thought a_ cycling mirror_ that Aldi were selling.


Even Aldi have some standards


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 Sep 2013)

annedonnelly said:


> I bought the front & rear light set last year. I like the rear one - nice flashing pattern and bright for the price. The fastening straps on the front light were impossible to use. I'd be amazed if anyone got them fastened securely. I taped the light on with electrician's tape.



I agree. Both lights were great but the front light's mount was awful.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Sep 2013)

jazloc said:


> I agree. Both lights were great but the front lights mount was awful.



+2

I've bought one of those velcro jobbie mounts to use instead.

The rears are identical to the Raleigh ones sold at the likes of Evans Cycles.


----------



## ShipHill (25 Sep 2013)

junglegusset said:


> Has anyone actually used the shoes? Will they drop to bits in no time?


A guy at work who does quite a bit of cycling bought some a year or so back and he says they're excellent.


----------



## david k (25 Sep 2013)

junglegusset said:


> Has anyone actually used the shoes? Will they drop to bits in no time?


 i have a pair and used them quite a lot, they are good for the price, my only issue is they are quite a thin fit for winter socks


----------



## ceejayh (26 Sep 2013)

Don't forget to buy your Daily Mirror folks - £5 off if you spend over £40.

Just bought mine this morning.....and I don't normally buy newspapers .


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (26 Sep 2013)

ceejayh said:


> Don't forget to buy your Daily Mirror folks - £5 off if you spend over £40.
> 
> Just bought mine this morning.....and I don't normally buy newspapers .



Ooh, I almost forgot! Cheers, just heading out now


----------



## fossala (26 Sep 2013)

I'll nip in after dropping my Son off at work. I wish they had bib tights, needed some for the winter.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Sep 2013)

Will try to go mid morning


----------



## cardiac case (26 Sep 2013)

Good job I went early. There always seems a shortage of XL.

Bought a winter jacket & 2 pairs of winter trousers.

Paul


----------



## burndust (26 Sep 2013)

just been in got a couple of the cycling shirts waterproof trousers and a lock


----------



## burndust (26 Sep 2013)

fossala said:


> I'll nip in after dropping my Son off at work. I wish they had bib tights, needed some for the winter.


sure i read on bike radar there doing bibs in november


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2013)

Base layers everyone ? Thoughts. Save me some stuff as I can't get there till lunch


----------



## fossala (26 Sep 2013)

fossyant said:


> Base layers everyone ? Thoughts. Save me some stuff as I can't get there till lunch


They had non left in medium at my local one 10 mins ago. I bought a thin jersey, thick jersey, a merino jumper and under helmet hat.


----------



## Arjimlad (26 Sep 2013)

Hint...I think the shoes might come up big.

I got some of the brown cycling shoes in size 8. I am normally size 8.5-9 but the 8s fit me very well.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Sep 2013)

fossyant said:


> Base layers everyone ? Thoughts. Save me some stuff as I can't get there till lunch


I've just got back from Aldi and tried on the base layer top. Well worth £16 for a 100% merino baselayer. I'm long armed and long bodied so find it could be a little longer but I'd say it was quite a standard size. I'm tempted to go back and buy another. Oh, I also picked up 3-packs of those coin cell batteries that go in bike computers - assuming they work, they're dead cheap at £2 a pack.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Sep 2013)

Quick reminder to all that they don't take credit cards!


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (26 Sep 2013)

I'm back. I picked up a Daily Mirror but there was no voucher, turns out it was inside the Record instead. Went to Aldi at about 8:30, there was a few people hovering about and trying on jackets. They were fully stocked up.

I got lights, winter jacket, gloves, spoke reflectors, arm and leg warmers and overshoes. With the voucher it came to about £48 so very good value for money imho.

They had bib tights, base layers and jerseys which looked pretty good so I might go back later in the week if I have more £££


----------



## JoeyB (26 Sep 2013)

Tempted by the merino top if its good.


----------



## RFATaff (26 Sep 2013)

One in Prestwick was like a jumble sale by 0830 this morning! Still we managed to get what we wanted! In fairness the stuff feels pretty good quality so I'm happy.


----------



## rams1de (26 Sep 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just got back from Aldi and tried on the base layer top. Well worth £16 for a 100% merino baselayer. I'm long armed and long bodied so find it could be a little longer but I'd say it was quite a standard size. I'm tempted to go back and buy another. Oh, I also picked up 3-packs of those coin cell batteries that go in bike computers - assuming they work, they're dead cheap at £2 a pack.



I picked up some coin cell batteries too. They're a bit thinner than what came with my rear light, but work fine when tested. They are CR2016 v CR2032 so I'm guessing they won't last as long.


----------



## Hitchington (26 Sep 2013)

Got a merino top. It's v good. Got winter gloves (amazing value) and some spoke reflectors too. I also got a CO detector/alarm for £14, bargain!


----------



## hopless500 (26 Sep 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Nobody around my way is arsed about fitness (despite living in sacky trackies) so there's never much competition for theses bike stuff sales.


I got there half an hour after opening and it looked like the place had been ransacked! People (me included ) bought armfuls of gear.


----------



## Rando (26 Sep 2013)

Went to my local Aldi this morning specifically for the Merino base layers and they had not received any stock. Store manager said they would have some by the weekend hopefully. So ended up buying some gloves, compression base layer, socks , winter jacket and gt85. 
It will be pot luck now for me getting the merino base layers. Might also get a Merino shirt if they have some.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Sep 2013)

Winter Jackets were pretty much gone by 10am, just med and small left. Hunners o boil in the bag waterproofs though! Shoes look very plasticky and cheap. Merinos look good but I'm sorted for them. Bought the winter tights.


----------



## RFATaff (26 Sep 2013)

swl said:


> Winter Jackets were pretty much gone by 10am, just med and small left. Hunners o boil in the bag waterproofs though! *Shoes look very plasticky and cheap*. Merinos look good but I'm sorted for them. Bought the winter tights.



Dont say that I bought some of the "look like walking shoes" ones and I thought they looked ok! Saying that, I've only just started this cycling lark so what do I know?!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Sep 2013)

I'm heading to Aldi in about an hour's time, holding my fingers crossed that the people of Ipswich are in the most part fat knackers who won't be interested in all this lovely cycling gear.


----------



## XRHYSX (26 Sep 2013)

Aldi don't except credit cards
 i don't get paid till nxt month


----------



## Linford (26 Sep 2013)

I just bought the winter jacket, some winter gloves, and some overshoes from there. Wish I'd seen the voucher


----------



## lesley_x (26 Sep 2013)

Are the winter jackets okay? Seem like a bargain for £16. And might pick up a lock too.


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2013)

Aborted trip. Bought the Mirror for the voucher, got in the store near work.

Just 1 merino base in large, and it was way too big, and then found 2 compression bases in medium, but were white (no ta). Went in specifically for bases and socks. Plenty of womens base layers, and plenty of stock in everything else. Looks like everyone is after the merino.

Will try the store near home, but not holding my hopes up.


----------



## aces_up1504 (26 Sep 2013)

Also joined the Aldi cycling brigade this morning. Jacket, trousers, shirt and gloves. Aldi by me look pretty untouched at 9.30. Not many jackets but a whole binfull of gloves.


----------



## ceejayh (26 Sep 2013)

Mission accommplished!!

Managed to get what I went for:

Light set - even if they only see me through this winter.
Merino shirt.
Winter tights.
Compression top.

Seemed plenty of stock albeit it looked like a jumble sale!! The compression tops seemed popular - had to settle for white in my size - not a black one to be seen.

The whole lot for £40 with the voucher off - happy with that.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Sep 2013)

Got Merino base layer top and bottom and winter cycling shirt
Plenty of Stock (at Feltham)


----------



## lesley_x (26 Sep 2013)

User13710 said:


> The winter jackets are very good for the price, imho - I've had one for years and it's really good for cold dry days, wind-proof too. And if it gets rained on it soon dries out. Bought myself a new one this morning, only downside is it's pink.



Just went and got one, cracking quality for price. What sort of temperature is it good for would you say?

There was loads of stock. If I had been paid I would have bought more but got the jacket and a lock.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Sep 2013)

Tried the winter tights on. Either they're a funny shape or more likely I am. They'll have to go back.


----------



## DCLane (26 Sep 2013)

Went for a couple of pairs of socks (bought) and the bike stand.

However, it looked like the bike rests were'nt great so I left it.

Lots of stuff in Aldi Batley though at 10am. And lots of people buying.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Sep 2013)

Aldi Castle Hill in Ipswich has quite a lot left. I managed to get a size large jacket which feels really good for fifteen quid. I couldn't get any Merino base layers in size large and the Merino 'cycling top' looks hideous, seriously, what is that thing?

I grabbed a normal base layer for a tenner and some bourbon biscuits and cashew nuts.

I also picked up some spoke reflectors but am now wondering if they'll fit on my flat spokes.


----------



## Fubar (26 Sep 2013)

Lots of stock on Aldi Dunfermline - but that was at 08:05...  Quite a few people even at that time but plenty stock, though the hi-vis tops seemed a bit grubby - glad I went early as people were raking through the bins with gloves going everywhere.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Sep 2013)

Bin raking's a Townie pastime though.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Sep 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Aldi Castle Hill in Ipswich has quite a lot left. I managed to get a size large jacket which feels really good for fifteen quid. I couldn't get any Merino base layers in size large and the Merino 'cycling top' looks hideous, seriously, what is that thing?
> 
> I grabbed a normal base layer for a tenner and some bourbon biscuits and cashew nuts.
> 
> I also picked up some spoke reflectors but am now wondering if they'll fit on my flat spokes.


Ahh Bourbon biscuits. Wonder if they are a good mid cycle snack


----------



## gavroche (26 Sep 2013)

Went at opening time and loads of stuff all stacked up. Bought the heart monitor and might go back in a few days to see what is left as I don't really need anything at the moment. Learning to use all the functions on the monitor now. Went for a 23miles ride with it on and seem to work ok although I don't really know how to interpret what it tells me yet.


----------



## SquareDaff (26 Sep 2013)

Just got some arm warmers and a pair of socks. Loads of stuff left. Is it just me or have the prices increased significantly this time?


----------



## SamC (26 Sep 2013)

Went at lunch time in the Manchester city centre store. It was insane .

I got a black jersey/top thing, a men's one so I dunno how that'll fit but at least there's a chance it'll be long enough, a pair of the long padded pants, the winter gloves (seem decent quality for a fiver), a bottle cage/bottle (cage looks crap but I just wanted the bottle), a pair of socks and one of the cheapo locks to use in combination with my D lock so I don't come back to a locked bike with a wheel missing. I did pick up a base layer top but it wasn't with me when I got to the checkout .

If the long padded pants are anywhere near as good quality as the long running pants I bought earlier this year which are amazing, they'll be well worth the money.


----------



## Tcr4x4 (26 Sep 2013)

Madness!!

Got to aldi at 8.00, just because I start work at 7.30 and thats the time I got there by in the work van.
There was a queue all the way around the building near enough.
By the time I parked up and reached the building, they had opened the doors and pretty everyone had gone straight for the cycling stuff.
It was like a pack of rabid monkeys ripping open packaging to try stuff on and then throwing it back when they had finished.

I managed to push my way in and picked up the winter jacket, shirt and trousers.
I also picked up the arm warmers and leg warmers in medium and large, lucky I did, as I just tried them and I'm small in arms, but big in legs!
I got the merino wool top and trousers, but just tried the top and its itching like mad, so they can go back. Also the overshoes just in case and some more socks.

I also got a few other bits, like a hoodie and t shirt and a gillet for work.

Somehow also managed to pick up a woman's top, so that can go back

Managed to spend £150 near enough, even with the £5 voucher from the mirror.

I have about £50 worth to go back through, so its not too bad.

If anyone wants the large merino wool base layers at cost plus postage, I'll hold off taking taking them back for a day or two. Top tried on for 10 seconds, trousers unopened.


----------



## oiljam (26 Sep 2013)

I went to Lidl by mistake. Fuming I were when they'd failed to get their stock out early....Doh!


----------



## Linford (26 Sep 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> Madness!!
> 
> Got to aldi at 8.00, just because I start work at 7.30 and thats the time I got there by in the work van.
> There was a queue all the way around the building near enough.
> ...



Cheltenham had good stock levels at 9am, andf whilst there was a steady stream of cyclists in there, it wasn't a mob. 
No idea what Tewkesbury is like though.


----------



## Tcr4x4 (26 Sep 2013)

Linford said:


> Cheltenham had good stock levels at 9am, andf whilst there was a steady stream of cyclists in there, it wasn't a mob.
> No idea what Tewkesbury is like though.



You'd expect Cheltenham to be a bit more civilised!
Tewkesbury probably had a gentle stream of grannies wondering where all the Murray mints were.


----------



## cyberknight (26 Sep 2013)

I was there dead on opening time and i got 2 winter jerseys, the winter jacket, gloves and overshoes, glad i went to early as they only had maybe 10 winter jerseys in total in various sizes .
Plenty of the rain jackets and leggings but i have plenty of those.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Sep 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> Madness!!
> 
> 
> If anyone wants the large merino wool base layers at cost plus postage, I'll hold off taking taking them back for a day or two. Top tried on for 10 seconds, trousers unopened.



I may well want that base layer, although I'm a little concerned about why you tried it on with your trousers undone...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Sep 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I may well want that base layer, although I'm a little concerned about why you tried it on with your trousers undone...



Ooops, my bad, your trousers were closed!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Sep 2013)

Swapped the trousers for the Merino base layer. Fits far better. I'd cut a dashing figure in it if I had a dashing figure to put in it.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (26 Sep 2013)

SquareDaff said:


> Just got some arm warmers and a pair of socks. Loads of stuff left. Is it just me or have the prices increased significantly this time?



Same as last year IIRC


----------



## Tcr4x4 (26 Sep 2013)

Y


Andrew_Culture said:


> Ooops, my bad, your trousers were closed!



Both mine and the base layer trousers stayed firmly closed!


----------



## Linford (26 Sep 2013)

Well given there might be a potential hygeine issue, perhaps they should ban any sweaty cyclists from riding up to try any of the gear on in the shop....that just leaves everyone else in car and vans who can do the 'try before you buy'


----------



## Linford (26 Sep 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> You'd expect Cheltenham to be a bit more civilised!
> Tewkesbury probably had a gentle stream of grannies wondering where all the Murray mints were.



I'll bet that half of them in there were GCHQ workers


----------



## SquareDaff (26 Sep 2013)

jazloc said:


> Same as last year IIRC


 I just thought they'd stuck and extra £1 or 2 on everything. For instance - could have sworn that the tools were £14.99 last year and not £16.99.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Sep 2013)

Linford said:


> Well given there might be a potential hygeine issue, perhaps they should ban any sweaty cyclists from riding up to try any of the gear on in the shop....that just leaves everyone else in car and vans who can do the 'try before you buy'



There were motorbike riders in my local holding up the overshoes and looking most bewildered.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Ahh Bourbon biscuits. Wonder if they are a good mid cycle snack



Well they're 86 calories each, so maybe. Just don't sit and eat half the pack in one sitting like I just have


----------



## Linford (26 Sep 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> There were motorbike riders in my local holding up the overshoes and looking most bewildered.



Could be a good shout for them TBH. I'm on my motorbike today, but I've been caught out in the past on it....got goretex lined motorbike boots now so in fairly good shape (cost a packet though)


----------



## Linford (26 Sep 2013)

2674984 said:


> If your only exposure to the place has come from watching Butterflies perhaps.



Given the vast majority of people I know/work with from Gloucester and Tewkesbury actually tend do their socialising in Cheltenham, they have a better idea that some randomer on an internweb forum...


----------



## Spinney (26 Sep 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> You'd expect Cheltenham to be a bit more civilised!
> Tewkesbury probably had a gentle stream of grannies wondering where all the Murray mints were.


Disuaded a granny in Thornbury from buying winter cycling trousers as she wanted them for something warm to go under her normal trousers - pointed out the padded bum and steered her in the direction of the longjohns instead!


----------



## potsy (26 Sep 2013)

Couldn't get to the store until 3pm, luckily they had plenty of stock left of the items I wanted.

Winter jacket, jersey, trousers and skullcap, not sure about the skully it's a bit of a weird fit and the trousers are slightly long (though this might be that my legs are slightly short ) 
Jacket and jersey both excellent and will be addd to my winter collection 

Looked for a medium merino for @fossyant but they are all gone, there was however another voucher in the Mirror for 27p off a pack of bakewell slices


----------



## Tcr4x4 (26 Sep 2013)

Linford said:


> Given the vast majority of people I know/work with from Gloucester and Tewkesbury actually tend do their socialising in Cheltenham, they have a better idea that some randomer on an internweb forum...



I tend to not socialise at all if I can help it, but my time is probably spent equally between Cheltenham, Gloucester and Tewkesbury, as all our friends live in Tewkesbury, but there is bugger all there, so we often end up in Cheltenham. 

They are all dives really, but Cheltenham is probably still just slightly better than Gloucester. My first girlfriend was from Cheltenham, use to spend almost all day everyday there.. 

Thank Christ we split up and could get away from the place.


----------



## Linford (26 Sep 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> I tend to not socialise at all if I can help it, but my time is probably spent equally between Cheltenham, Gloucester and Tewkesbury, as all our friends live in Tewkesbury, but there is bugger all there, so we often end up in Cheltenham.
> 
> They are all dives really, but Cheltenham is probably still just slightly better than Gloucester. My first girlfriend was from Cheltenham, use to spend almost all day everyday there..
> 
> Thank Christ we split up and could get away from the place.




If she was as bonkers as one I was going out with before I settled down, it was a wise move 

Begest problem with the nightlife in the town is the students. They have no idea how to behave after sniffing the barmaids apron.


----------



## Tcr4x4 (26 Sep 2013)

She was certifiable grade A bonkers. In fact she kept messaging my now wife, then new girlfriend saying how she wanted me back and she was going to steal me.


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2013)

Wife just suggested I get whatever larger size merino base I can and she will alter it. Off to rthe shop near home


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Sep 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> She was certifiable grade A bonkers. In fact she kept messaging my now wife, then new girlfriend saying how she wanted me back and she was going to steal me.



What sort of D-lock was required?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (26 Sep 2013)

Got the leg warmers and they're a lot longer than last years, I like the zips though


----------



## beatlejuice (26 Sep 2013)

oiljam said:


> I went to Lidl by mistake. Fuming I were when they'd failed to get their stock out early....Doh!


 
I am glad that I am not the only one who has done that!


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2013)

Mission accomplished


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2013)

2 merino base, 2 socks, gloves, GT85 and a deflation repair kit


----------



## potsy (26 Sep 2013)

fossyant said:


> 2 merino base, 2 socks, gloves, GT85 and a deflation repair kit


No jaffa cakes?


----------



## Custom24 (26 Sep 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I grabbed ... some bourbon biscuits and cashew nuts.


 Wrong thread, that is top quality mundane news


----------



## Jenkins (26 Sep 2013)

Felixstowe Road Aldi in Ipswich this morning and there was plenty of everything apart from the softshell jackets and men's merino base layer tops for some reason. 

I managed to get the last mens large softshell plus the last medium and penultimate large baselayers. The large is a bit baggy but will have to do.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Sep 2013)

Jenkins said:


> Felixstowe Road Aldi in Ipswich this morning and there was plenty of everything apart from the softshell jackets and men's merino base layer tops for some reason.
> 
> I managed to get the last mens large softshell plus the last medium and penultimate large baselayers. The large is a bit baggy but will have to do.



I was gong to try there for a merino top, I'm glad I didn't bother now!


----------



## Jenkins (26 Sep 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I was gong to try there for a merino top, I'm glad I didn't bother now!



You'd have plenty of choice if you were female (or had large moobs!) as there were plenty of ladies tops.


----------



## bikingdad90 (26 Sep 2013)

My haul amounted to a soft shell winter jersey, winter gloves and the overshoes to keep the crud off my white shoes over winter. 
Was on the look out for an orange raincoat but didn't aee any.


----------



## XRHYSX (26 Sep 2013)

XRHYSX said:


> Aldi don't except credit cards
> I don't get paid till next month


Second attempt, raided my  Bank

Winter jersey, medium, matches my helmet
Gloves, a lot better than my old ones
Skull cap, feels a bit weird 
Deflation kit, have you seen the size of the tube of glue
Marino cycling top, medium, I like it, very casual 
and a couple packs of spoke reflecters one pack for my bike the other split between the kids bikes.

It was a bit busier in the morning but both times everyone was chilled no mad rush and still a lot of stuff left at 3;30


----------



## ShipHill (26 Sep 2013)

Loads of stuff left in the Bromsgrove store when I was there about 6pm although I had to dig down to find the XL stuff. i got a shirt, long leggings, gloves and a lock.


----------



## da_murphster (26 Sep 2013)

Deserted apart from one other guy stocking up in Melksham - I bought over £250 of stuff - will likely have to take some back (will advertise on here before I do)

Not sure about the waterproof top - think I might be better with a less crisp packety breathable windproof for the same ish money.

Is the tool kit for £20 actually cheap or could better quality stuff be collected together for the same price?

Local shop sold out of the mirror though!


----------



## Tcr4x4 (26 Sep 2013)

da_murphster said:


> Deserted apart from one other guy stocking up in Melksham - I bought over £250 of stuff - will likely have to take some back (will advertise on here before I do)
> 
> Not sure about the waterproof top - think I might be better with a less crisp packety breathable windproof for the same ish money.
> 
> ...



Got my mirror in Aldi! The till staff were actually telling people to get a copy if they'd spent over £40 which was nice.


----------



## Cush (26 Sep 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> You'd expect Cheltenham to be a bit more civilised!
> Tewkesbury probably had a gentle stream of grannies wondering where all the Murray mints were.


Tewksbury must have changed a bit since I was stationed there in the 60's, then the grannies used to rook the squaddies


----------



## potsy (26 Sep 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> Got my mirror in Aldi! The till staff were actually telling people to get a copy if they'd spent over £40 which was nice.


I was talking to a guy in ours and mentioned the £5 voucher to him, he didn't know about it but had a copy of the Mirror in his car 

Winter jerseys have a much better design pocket wise than last years, might sneak another one in my basket if there's any left in a few days.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Sep 2013)

The pocket on the back of the soft shell jack is HUGE!


----------



## 400bhp (26 Sep 2013)

3 different aldi stores local to me - no merino base layers in either medium or large.


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Sep 2013)

400bhp said:


> 3 different aldi stores local to me - no merino base layers in either medium or large.


 None in Macclesfield either unless you like light Grey


----------



## Lee-p (26 Sep 2013)

Went to the Peterlee (durham) branch and bought 2 large winter cycling jerseys,socks and GT 85......going to have to return the jerseys as their like a wet suite


----------



## 400bhp (26 Sep 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> None in Macclesfield either unless you like light Grey



I was tempted to buy 2 in large (ladies). Chickened out though


----------



## sickboyblue (26 Sep 2013)

Has anyone bought the hr monitor? If so, is it any good?


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2013)

I shall report back tomorrow about the merino base.


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2013)

If you cabt get merino the compression bases are great. Mine have worn out ive used them so much.


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2013)

fossyant said:


> If you cant get merino the compression bases are great. Mine have worn out ive used them so much.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (26 Sep 2013)

merino top, shoe covers, gloves and some of the little light sets, oh, and gt85 and a fair bit of booze…


----------



## 400bhp (26 Sep 2013)

fossyant said:


> If you cabt get merino the compression bases are great. Mine have worn out ive used them so much.



sold out too-had one white one left in large. dont fancy a white base layer.


----------



## ceejayh (26 Sep 2013)

Tried my gear on earlier. Compression top feels good and the merino jersey is nice and could be worn off the bike. Not sure about the winter tights they're going back. Good little light set and as a bonus I found out that the mount for the front light is compatible with the led cree torch I bought a couple of years ago...it blows the aldi one out of the water so I'll be using the cree as my main and the aldi as a back up. Rear light is a little belter.


----------



## hopless500 (26 Sep 2013)

Jenkins said:


> You'd have plenty of choice if you were female (or had large moobs!) as there were plenty of ladies tops.


Plenty of ladies tops in our Aldi too, but I bought a man's one. I prefer black to pink or purple


----------



## ceejayh (26 Sep 2013)

fossyant said:


> If you cabt get merino the compression bases are great. Mine have worn out ive used them so much.



Agreed, I got a compression top and love it.


----------



## nappadang (26 Sep 2013)

Soft shell, winter tights, gloves and lights for less than 40 quid! Really good quality, excellent value. Very happy


----------



## david k (26 Sep 2013)

overshoes, winter gloves, arm warmers, 2 pair or socks and gt85 for 27 quid, very happy

wanted a softshell coat but only had large, XL was too small last time
also thought about leg warmers but none my size


----------



## albion (26 Sep 2013)

Yes the ladies Merino are fine. Try them on.
I got a couple at half price last time round.

Some are the cheaper Merino, not all being the £20 100% ones of prior.


----------



## geekinaseat (26 Sep 2013)

Tons left in the Grays store at 7pm so I stocked up for winter!

I picked up the waterproof trousers, little light set, merino jersey and skullcap. 

All looks pretty good quality and fits well, the only question mark I have is the breathability of the trousers but I tend to take it easy on the way in to work anyway so shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Sep 2013)

ceejayh said:


> Agreed, I got a compression top and love it.



Ditto, my god it's warm!


----------



## ceejayh (26 Sep 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Ditto, my god it's warm!



True - might keep mine until it gets really cold .


----------



## john-boy (26 Sep 2013)

sickboyblue said:


> Has anyone bought the hr monitor? If so, is it any good?



i got one. seems ok. so far.


----------



## Arjimlad (26 Sep 2013)

I find the back lights very bright, better than Cateye. Have fitted cleats to brown cycling shoes and they feel pretty good.


----------



## Mr McHenry (27 Sep 2013)

I bought a winter jacket today and it feels quite good and fits well. - Excellent value for £16! The merino tops felt pretty rubbish though and false economy for £14(?). Maybe after a few washes the'd soften up, but they felt thick and scatchy. I've just bought an Endura Baa Baa and it feels a lot softer and thinner to wear as a base layer.. Nearly 3x the price though..


----------



## nappadang (27 Sep 2013)

Had to try out the soft shell this morning. I wore it without a base layer and it was too warm until I unzipped it a little.
If I'm honest, I have similar mountain jackets that breath much better (slightly sweaty arms after 30 mins) but they both cost more than 8x the price of this jacket.
I've no doubt this will prove to be an excellent buy and will come into its own during the cold weather.
If you can still find one, I'd get out and buy one if I were you.


----------



## gavroche (27 Sep 2013)

john-boy said:


> i got one. seems ok. so far.


 Got one too. It is German made and with a 3 year guarantee, so what's to worry about?


----------



## fossyant (27 Sep 2013)

I can confirm the Merino tops are absolutely fine. They aren't 'thick'. Ended up with one large and one Medium. Compared against each other, the Large is an inch wider layed flat. Worn it's a little baggy for me, but was OK enough not to get it altered. As someone who finds wool 'scratchy' these are fine in my book. Certainly 100% wool, and leaves you much fresher than synthetic tops.

PS the soft shell tops are too warm to use yet - wait till it drops below 8c and windy. You'll need them then


----------



## crazyjoe101 (27 Sep 2013)

I bought some overshoes, gloves, a winter jersey, M + L trousers (non waterproofs), arm warmers, 2 pairs of socks, reflictive stip things and batteries. I nearly got a winter jersey but the zip casued the front to bunch up in a big bulge, even in a tight fitting size . I went to Aldi Catford at about 17:30 and many sizes had sold out, no merino in sight so tried my luck at Old Kent Road (both in the shop and the road) and they had some larger overshoes but it was a little bit lively in there to say the least.

The large trousers and arm warmers are going back because they don't fit; along with a pair of socks as they're white and I didn't notice...

I wore the jersey, trousers and gloves today and was happy with all of them, the seam's annoying on the winter jersey but OK on the bike, it kept the worst of the wind chill off me. I love the light fleecing on the jersey and trousers, perfect from when it's somewhere between base layer and no base layer weather. The gloves seem OK, I'll test the rest later on.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Sep 2013)

Still in shorts here so some of the gear will wait to be tested


----------



## potsy (27 Sep 2013)

Way too warm for the winter jacket yet, even at 5am


----------



## tigger (27 Sep 2013)

GT85 - perfect timing as just running out. Socks, LED flashy bands and an extra HRM. The HR measured on the monitor seems to be about 10 beats lower than my Cateye one and reacts quite a bit slower to changes in effort. Not saying the Aldi one is wrong but there seems a difference. Can a monitor work but not count as many beats as it should do? I'll see if I can strap both on at once for a direct comparison


----------



## fossyant (27 Sep 2013)

potsy said:


> Way too warm for the winter jacket yet, even at 5am


 

20c later.


----------



## SamC (27 Sep 2013)

I was impressed with the ladies' winter cycling trousers and went back for another pair. Perfect fit, warm and comfortable. I got another pair of socks and some arm warmers.

The winter jersey (mens' large) is quite small considering the ladies' large stuff fits me. That might be summat to do with my chest mind you . The gloves seem decent quality for a fiver.

Why are the ladies' jackets pink/purple?  I'm not 5 .


----------



## lesley_x (27 Sep 2013)

SamC said:


> I was impressed with the ladies' winter cycling trousers and went back for another pair. Perfect fit, warm and comfortable. I got another pair of socks and some arm warmers.
> 
> The winter jersey (mens' large) is quite small considering the ladies' large stuff fits me. That might be summat to do with my chest mind you . The gloves seem decent quality for a fiver.
> 
> Why are the ladies' jackets pink/purple?  I'm not 5 .



I know, the colour choices were pretty rubbish. I tried on the mens jackets and they did not fit well at all though, and the ladies fit perfectly, so I had to settle for lovely pink number. I took that as I thought it would be slightly more visible than the purple, which seemed quite dark.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (27 Sep 2013)

I had a guy in a car ask me where I got my spoke reflectors last night, he seemed very pleased that they only cost £5


----------



## XRHYSX (27 Sep 2013)

jazloc said:


> I had a guy in a car ask me where I got my spoke reflectors last night, he seemed very pleased that they only cost £5


 I put some on my boys bike list night, at first he was like meh' but then I spun his back wheel and then he was like
"WOAH, I love it, I love it, I love it


----------



## hopless500 (27 Sep 2013)

SamC said:


> I was impressed with the ladies' winter cycling trousers and went back for another pair. Perfect fit, warm and comfortable. I got another pair of socks and some arm warmers.
> 
> The winter jersey (mens' large) is quite small considering the ladies' large stuff fits me. That might be summat to do with my chest mind you . The gloves seem decent quality for a fiver.
> 
> Why are the ladies' jackets pink/purple?  I'm not 5 .


I thought the ladies winter trousers were really good too. I bought the men's black top. Pink & purple - meh!


----------



## SamC (27 Sep 2013)

hopless500 said:


> I thought the ladies winter trousers were really good too. I bought the men's black top. Pink & purple - meh!


 
They're great aren't they? I doubt you'd get a branded pair for under £40. I'm quite impressed with the quality of the top too. I just need to lose half a stone for it to fit comfortably over my chest .


----------



## Tyke (27 Sep 2013)

tigger said:


> GT85 - perfect timing as just running out. Socks, LED flashy bands and an extra HRM. The HR measured on the monitor seems to be about 10 beats lower than my Cateye one and reacts quite a bit slower to changes in effort. Not saying the Aldi one is wrong but there seems a difference. Can a monitor work but not count as many beats as it should do? I'll see if I can strap both on at once for a direct comparison


Checked HR monitor against Instant HR app on Android phone and gives exactly the same reading.


----------



## .stu (27 Sep 2013)

Just been to my local store in Worcester and they finally have the merino base layers in


----------



## Stonechat (27 Sep 2013)

tigger said:


> GT85 - perfect timing as just running out. Socks, LED flashy bands and an extra HRM. The HR measured on the monitor seems to be about 10 beats lower than my Cateye one and reacts quite a bit slower to changes in effort. Not saying the Aldi one is wrong but there seems a difference. Can a monitor work but not count as many beats as it should do? I'll see if I can strap both on at once for a direct comparison


I used to work in medical engineering
HR reading can be affected by voltages from the muscles
If they are both working well, they may average over different no of heartbeats


----------



## 400bhp (27 Sep 2013)

fossyant said:


> 20c later.




Well, @potsy


----------



## david k (27 Sep 2013)

did they do the jackets in XXL?


----------



## potsy (27 Sep 2013)

400bhp said:


> Well, @potsy


I didn't mean I was wearing mine, was talking about one or two upthread that were 



david k said:


> did they do the jackets in XXL?



No, up to XL only.


----------



## david k (27 Sep 2013)

potsy said:


> I didn't mean I was wearing mine, was talking about one or two upthread that were
> 
> No, up to XL only.



ah right, i tried the xl last time and they were short in the arms, didnt even have xl this time

i used the arm warmers today and i loved em, really comfy


----------



## Tcr4x4 (27 Sep 2013)

david k said:


> ah right, i tried the xl last time and they were short in the arms, didnt even have xl this time
> 
> i used the arm warmers today and i loved em, really comfy



Used my arm warmers too, really nice. Kept my arms just the right temp, and they don't ache as much as they sometimes have done after a ride, so I think the compression aspect may have done some good too.


----------



## david k (27 Sep 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> Used my arm warmers too, really nice. Kept my arms just the right temp, and they don't ache as much as they sometimes have done after a ride, so I think the compression aspect may have done some good too.


i agree, arms wernt too cold so didnt need to wear them but they kept them a nice temperature and no aching, even in ride so i agree the compression seems to have helped, could have done with the leg ones too as i was getting cramp in my calfs tonight


----------



## Tcr4x4 (27 Sep 2013)

david k said:


> i agree, arms wernt too cold so didnt need to wear them but they kept them a nice temperature and no aching, even in ride so i agree the compression seems to have helped, could have done with the leg ones too as i was getting cramp in my calfs tonight



I was going to wear my legs too, but it was pretty warm, so didn't bother. In a way, I'm glad I didn't, as I think I would have been too hot, but on the other hand my legs are aching a lot at the moment, so they may have helped.


----------



## The Don (27 Sep 2013)

Got all the stuff I wanted which came to £39.96 but had to spend over £40 to use my mirror voucher, so ended up spending over 60 even after the fiver off. Doh!


----------



## RFATaff (27 Sep 2013)

Well I've had the brown shoes out and about today and I must say that I'm very pleased - very comfortable so well worth the £20


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Sep 2013)

Mr McHenry said:


> I bought a winter jacket today and it feels quite good and fits well. - Excellent value for £16! The merino tops felt pretty rubbish though and false economy for £14(?). Maybe after a few washes the'd soften up, but they felt thick and scatchy. I've just bought an Endura Baa Baa and it feels a lot softer and thinner to wear as a base layer.. Nearly 3x the price though..



My merino top just arrived and it appears to be made from goat pubes. Itchiest thing I've ever tried on! Will be fine over a Lycra base layer as a middle layer on really cold days.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Sep 2013)

I went for a razz in the soft shell jacket last night and was really impressed. I think it'll only be good for short commutes though.


----------



## Tcr4x4 (28 Sep 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> My merino top just arrived and it appears to be made from goat pubes. Itchiest thing I've ever tried on! Will be fine over a Lycra base layer as a middle layer on really cold days.



Lol, not just me that thought that then!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Sep 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> Lol, not just me that thought that then!



It was so scratchy I nearly woke up


----------



## fossyant (28 Sep 2013)

Very happy with the merino base. Did the usual 10 miles in the morning, followed by a 20 mile return. Normally my synthetic base layers would be sweaty and a bit pongy, not so with the merino. Even leaves you smelling fresh. Good thing in my books.


----------



## Stonechat (28 Sep 2013)

There are different merinos here
There are the base layers top and bottom and a merino mixture shirt
I only had the former
I tried not to look at things I didn't need to keep temptation out of the way


----------



## cyberknight (28 Sep 2013)

RFATaff said:


> Well I've had the brown shoes out and about today and I must say that I'm very pleased - very comfortable so well worth the £20


i hope your last longer than mine.twice the sole plate split just behind the spd bolt holes after 4-5 months.


----------



## 400bhp (28 Sep 2013)

fossyant said:


> Very happy with the merino base. Did the usual 10 miles in the morning, followed by a 20 mile return. Normally my synthetic base layers would be sweaty and a bit pongy, not so with the merino. Even leaves you smelling fresh. Good thing in my books.



Bl00dy annoyed they didn't have any in medium or large in my local stores.

Just bought 2 Helly Hansen base layers from Evans cycles and will buy a merino base layer from Planet X I think.


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (28 Sep 2013)

The arm/leg warmers are no good if you are a stretch arm strong like me


----------



## aces_up1504 (29 Sep 2013)

Well got there first wear today.

Trouser no issues, padding not bad but not as good as my more high end ones but a 1/3rd of the price, they are a bargain. Might by a second pair
Jacket. No bad, maybe a little short at the back for me.


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (29 Sep 2013)

Just picked up some winter cycling "trousers" which are actually tights so look good, some spoke reflectors and some gloves. Really like the look of the gloves - was planning on getting some lobster style ones for deep winter but these look good for autumn and early winter!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Sep 2013)

Buzzinonbikes said:


> Just picked up some winter cycling "trousers" which are actually tights so look good, some spoke reflectors and some gloves. Really like the look of the gloves - was planning on getting some lobster style ones for deep winter but these look good for autumn and early winter!



Coupled with silk liners they should be grand for any weather.


----------



## oiljam (29 Sep 2013)

Is it me or are the sleeves on the florescent winter jacket really short? 
No good for me, it'll have to go back


----------



## Linford (29 Sep 2013)

Just been back in there and spent another £20 on the cycle tool kit....when is it going to end


----------



## ShipHill (29 Sep 2013)

I bought a set of lights for my runaround bike and was quite impressed with them so I went back the next day and bought a set for spare.


----------



## ceejayh (29 Sep 2013)

ShipHill said:


> I bought a set of lights for my runaround bike and was quite impressed with them so I went back the next day and bought a set for spare.



They're not bad are they and I've found the front bracket can be used with the Cree LED torch I already had....happy days.


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (29 Sep 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Coupled with silk liners they should be grand for any weather.



Ye now I've got them home they seem much thicker than I thought. Got some merino liners so will see how we go. Tights are great, miraculously fit my 36" inside leg


----------



## marknotgeorge (30 Sep 2013)

Went to the Burton Aldi today, got a tool kit and some spoke reflectors. There seems to be a fair bit of clothing left, and there's some from the previous sale (commuter shorts?)


----------



## Bryony (1 Oct 2013)

I went there and got a winter jersey and the winter tights and I got my fiancé the cycling shoes. I liked his shoes and read good reviews and went down there yesterday and got myself a pair!!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Oct 2013)

I fancied some shoes but they only go up to size 10!


----------



## marknotgeorge (1 Oct 2013)

@Andrew_Culture , yesterday.


----------



## 400bhp (1 Oct 2013)

I bought one of the compression tops on sunday - the only one left in medium-white it is too

I've worn it twice this week as a base layer on my morning commute (10-12 deg) with a standard cycling summer shirt over the top. Very happy with it, temperature regulation is great.

Tempted to hunt down another.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Oct 2013)

400bhp said:


> I bought one of the compression tops on sunday - the only one left in medium-white it is too
> 
> I've worn it twice this week as a base layer on my morning commute (10-12 deg) with a standard cycling summer shirt over the top. Very happy with it, temperature regulation is great.
> 
> Tempted to hunt down another.



White!


----------



## Mike! (3 Oct 2013)

I got two of the White compression tops too (no black left!), some leg warmers, overshoes and some of the gloves. Only used the compression tops so far but happy with those!


----------



## tdm (3 Oct 2013)

Has anyone else tested the overshoes out in the rain? I just wore mine for a quick ride in the rain and my shoes got absolutely soaked. Not sure if the rain got in through the top or soaked through the overshoes themselves. Having said that, it was raining pretty heavily by the end of the ride and the overshoes seemed alright in the light rain.


----------



## fossyant (3 Oct 2013)

The Aldi overshoes protect from cold. They are windproof not waterproof.


----------



## tdm (3 Oct 2013)

In that case, they held up a lot better than I would have expected!


----------



## Sara_H (3 Oct 2013)

I've just been to get some Merino base layer tops for the OH but they were all gone


----------



## fossyant (3 Oct 2013)

The merinos went like sh1t off a shovel.


----------



## Saluki (3 Oct 2013)

We popped in to the one just outside of the city yesterday afternoon. I was suprised how much stuff was left. I got legwarmers, 2 sets of those little blinky lights and a seriously yellow long sleeved jersey.

OH tried the showerproof jacket on and it was way too short in the arms so he didn't bother with it.

There were still a fair amount of merino tops in there but they were either massive or tiny. None in a sensible size.


----------



## 400bhp (3 Oct 2013)

400bhp said:


> I bought one of the compression tops on sunday - the only one left in medium-white it is too
> 
> I've worn it twice this week as a base layer on my morning commute (10-12 deg) with a standard cycling summer shirt over the top. Very happy with it, temperature regulation is great.
> 
> *Tempted to hunt down another*.



Got another white one today.


----------



## Onthedrops (5 Oct 2013)

Noticed a few of you went for the winter tights.
Has anybody found an issue with the pad positioning?
I bought a pair plus a couple of pairs of socks and the winter cycling jersey, was pleased as punch!

However, when I got them home and tried on the tights I found the pad to be in a really weird position. Hardly any padding on the backside. It felt as though the pad was way too far forward, and no I didn't have them on back to front!!! Needless to say, they went back. Very disappointed.


----------



## potsy (5 Oct 2013)

400bhp said:


> Got another white one today.


Running gear in next, compression tops/base layers should be available


----------



## Bryony (5 Oct 2013)

Onthedrops said:


> Noticed a few of you went for the winter tights.
> Has anybody found an issue with the pad positioning?
> I bought a pair plus a couple of pairs of socks and the winter cycling jersey, was pleased as punch!
> 
> However, when I got them home and tried on the tights I found the pad to be in a really weird position. Hardly any padding on the backside. It felt as though the pad was way too far forward, and no I didn't have them on back to front!!! Needless to say, they went back. Very disappointed.


I bought a pair and I have found the pad to be a little too far forward but for me it hasn't really affected comfort or performance (maybe I'm just built funny!!)  I must admit for the money I'm quite happy with them.


----------



## Tcr4x4 (6 Oct 2013)

Bryony said:


> I bought a pair and I have found the pad to be a little too far forward but for me it hasn't really affected comfort or performance (maybe I'm just built funny!!)  I must admit for the money I'm quite happy with them.



I was going to wear mine out last week, then realised what was meant about the pad! It very protective of little tcr4x4, but not much at the back. I might try them on a short ride too see, but I think they might be a bin job. Might be too late to take them back now, but ill try.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (6 Oct 2013)

I tried out the leg warmers today (Large) and they're too long and actually a bit baggy, going to return them or swap them if there's any left. Has anyone else found the sizing a bit strange?


----------



## RFATaff (7 Oct 2013)

I had the winter coat out yesterday and it is incredibly warm and very much windproof. If anything it was too warm - no problem with the sizing though.


----------



## potsy (7 Oct 2013)

RFATaff said:


> I had the winter coat out yesterday and it is incredibly warm and very much windproof. If anything it was too warm - no problem with the sizing though.


Way too warm for the winter coat, it's ideal once the temperature hits 5c or lower


----------



## nappadang (7 Oct 2013)

Onthedrops said:


> Noticed a few of you went for the winter tights.
> Has anybody found an issue with the pad positioning?
> I bought a pair plus a couple of pairs of socks and the winter cycling jersey, was pleased as punch!
> 
> However, when I got them home and tried on the tights I found the pad to be in a really weird position. Hardly any padding on the backside. It felt as though the pad was way too far forward, and no I didn't have them on back to front!!! Needless to say, they went back. Very disappointed.


I thought that too but I've not tested them as yet as it's still too warm. It'll be a shame if that is the case because my receipt will be long gone by now.
The Lidl equivelant are excellent and I have a couple of pairs of them so I'll not lose sleep


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Oct 2013)

RFATaff said:


> I had the winter coat out yesterday and it is incredibly warm and very much windproof. If anything it was too warm - no problem with the sizing though.



Agreed. I'm really impressed.


----------



## RFATaff (7 Oct 2013)

potsy said:


> Way too warm for the winter coat, it's ideal once the temperature hits 5c or lower



That'll be this weekend end then!


----------



## nappadang (7 Oct 2013)

Having read the recent comments on this thread about the Aldi winter trousers I decided to give my new pair an outing this evening. they are certainly too warm to be worn at present, though it looks like change is afoot.
As I suspected and others have suggested the padding is far too far forward, leaving my rear end at the mercy of every stone, bump and pothole I encountered. for any form of cycling, recreational or serious these trousers are probably not fir for purpose. If, on the other hand you fancy a nets session with James Anderson firing a few of his infamous in-swingers toward your nether regions then you'd be able to leave the trusty old box in the kit bag, I'm sure.
A definite plus point though is the bulge factor!!! I couldn't care one jot if these trousers cause pain beyond belief, I'm keeping them. For once in my life I look adequate in the wedding tackle dept an it's all down to Alidi. Do you think I could get away with wearing them to the local, Over 40s Pie & Peas Dance and Needlepoint evening? I'd be irresistible!!


----------



## Tcr4x4 (7 Oct 2013)

Ah cool, I shall take them back tomorrow then, cheers.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (9 Oct 2013)

What temps would you wear the winter jacket in? It's about 8C outside and I'm not sure if the winter jacket will be too warm.


----------



## potsy (9 Oct 2013)

jazloc said:


> What temps would you wear the winter jacket it? It's about 8C outside and I'm not sure if the winter jacket will be too warm.


Still too warm yet, meant to be 6c here in the morning but I won't be wearing mine, base layer + winter jersey and gilet most probably.
For me it has to be 4c and under


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (9 Oct 2013)

potsy said:


> Still too warm yet, meant to be 6c here in the morning but I won't be wearing mine, base layer + winter jersey and gilet most probably.
> For me it has to be 4c and under



Gotcha. Will a baselayer, arm warmers and a regular jersey be enough?


----------



## potsy (9 Oct 2013)

jazloc said:


> Gotcha. Will a baselayer, arm warmers and a regular jersey be enough?


I would say so, for me it's more about making sure hands/feet/head are warm, but I'll be coming home when it's warmed back up again so wouldn't want to have to lug the jacket back home, layers can be removed easier than one big jacket


----------



## 400bhp (9 Oct 2013)

I'd concur with @potsy 

4 deg or less for the jacket. Base layer with it will be fine, no need for arm warmers.

Anything below freezing then 2 base layers required.


----------



## 400bhp (9 Oct 2013)

and I'd concur with @potsy again Temps 4-10 deg then some combination of winter jersey and baselayer (poss 2 baselayer but unlikely).


----------



## fossyant (10 Oct 2013)

Don't forget, running compression base layers today.


----------



## Schneil (10 Oct 2013)

400bhp said:


> and I'd concur with @potsy again Temps 4-10 deg then some combination of winter jersey and baselayer (poss 2 baselayer but unlikely).



I wore the aldi merino jersey with a gilet on top and the aldi gloves this morning. I was toasty and not too sweaty. Go merino


----------



## winjim (13 Oct 2013)

Tried out the winter trousers today and although I was nice and cosy in the torrential rain, I 
too had trouble with the pad positioning. Maybe try wearing 'em back to front?


----------



## Tcr4x4 (13 Oct 2013)

winjim said:


> Tried out the winter trousers today and although I was nice and cosy in the torrential rain, I
> too had trouble with the pad positioning. Maybe try wearing 'em back to front?



Seems a lot of people have had issues with them had to take mine back.


----------



## GreigM (28 Oct 2013)

I tried out the winter trousers today, and found as said above that the pad is pretty hopless, which is a shame as they were nice and toasty.


----------



## Onthedrops (29 Oct 2013)

I was very disappointed with the winter trousers. I waited a while for the sale coming round in the hope of buying some relatively good winter tights. Had to return them as the pad was badly positioned and practically unwearable.

Ended up biting the bullet and bought a pair of dhb Roubaix winter tights. Half the thickness of the Aldi offerings but suposedly quite warm. Not worn them yet. Anyone any experience with them? Are they warm?


----------



## uclown2002 (29 Oct 2013)

You can't go wrong with DHB in my opinion.


----------



## Wolfy (29 Oct 2013)

Yea I'll second that, got a lot of DHB stuff including the Roubaix bibs. Recommend to anyone. Just be carefull on the sizes, usually require a smaller size with DHB than other cycling brand names.


----------



## toontra (2 Nov 2013)

cyberknight said:


> i hope your last longer than mine.twice the sole plate split just behind the spd bolt holes after 4-5 months.


Exactly this has just happened to mine, so that's 5 weeks of light use. Annoyingly I'd just thrown the receipt away, thinking that they fitted and would last like the last pair I bought a few years ago. Wondering if it's worth trying to argue the point.

EDIT. Well that was easy. Just took the shoes back to the store I bought them from, together with a bank statement showing the purchase. They printed out a copy of the receipt and gave me a refund without any questions. Good service!


----------



## cyberknight (2 Nov 2013)

toontra said:


> Exactly this has just happened to mine, so that's 5 weeks of light use. Annoyingly I'd just thrown the receipt away, thinking that they fitted and would last like the last pair I bought a few years ago. Wondering if it's worth trying to argue the point.
> 
> EDIT. Well that was easy. Just took the shoes back to the store I bought them from, together with a bank statement showing the purchase. They printed out a copy of the receipt and gave me a refund without any questions. Good service!


I went to decathlon and bought their rockrider 5 spd shoes, twice the price but stiffer and a 2 year gaurentee i believe.
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/mtb-5-mens-mtb-shoes-black-id_8199399.html


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Nov 2013)

When you're getting up to around that price range you have to consider Specialized Tahoes http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/specialized-bg-tahoe-shoe

Mine are two years old and still incredibly comfortable and practical


----------



## tony mould (5 Nov 2013)

Bought Aldi soft shell winter jacket in large. I need to buy the correct size for my arm length and as a result jerseys usually end up too baggy, this one is no ecxeption. The jersey tends to sag a little when you load the pockets, but is very warm and does just what it says on the label. Over all i would say that the performance for the price is excellent, but i find the fit a little poor and they do not look the very best, but may still continue to buy in future. also bought the long sleeved base layer, socks and gloves, brilliant.


----------



## burndust (15 Nov 2013)

more cycling stuff from aldi due next thurs 21st nov....the bibs look worth a look


----------

